# Parasitic wasps



## ellroy (Feb 3, 2006)

Hi,

Has anyone had any problems with wild caught ootheca being parasitized by wasps? I am thinking of using this as the basis of a research project for my degree and would be keen to hear of peoples experiences of this and if anyone is unfortunate enough to hatch out any wasps I would be keen to take them off your hands - even dead ones may be useful for identifying species,

Thanks

Alan


----------



## Christian (Feb 3, 2006)

Hi.

You may be lucky examining ooths of _Tenodera sinensis_ and _Stagmomantis carolina_, but also _Stagmomantis limbata_ (see Fagan &amp; Folarin 2001). Most common species in N-America: _Podagrion mantis_ Ashmead. If you find some in ooths of _Mantis religiosa_, too, please let me know, I need the info for a monography on _Mantis religiosa_. It would be the proof that _Mantis_ is parasited also by native N-American _Podagrion_ species. The European ones are already known to parasite _Mantis_ ooths.

Regards,

Christian

EDIT: you're from the UK, so forget the N-American stuff. But we still need a very good photo of _Podagrion_ parasitizing a _Mantis_ ooth.


----------



## Ian (Feb 3, 2006)

Certainly do. I have had 2 Parasphendale ooths hatch LOADS of parasitic wasps. Had some Idolo do the same as well a few months back.

Cheers,

Ian


----------



## Christian (Feb 3, 2006)

Hi.

Do you still have the ones from the Idolo-ooth? It does not matter if they are dead.

The Parasphendale ones are just interesting if they are the same as the Idolo ones.

Regards,

Christian


----------



## Ian (Feb 3, 2006)

Na, unfort not..this was a while back, and I didn't really have any reason to keep them.

I have spent best part of an hour tryna terminate all of these little "buggers"!


----------



## Jay (Feb 3, 2006)

Hey Christian.

I have found holes in wild caught Religiosa oothecas here in Colorado (definitely parasites), but I haven't seen any ooths for a while. If I find one with a parasite I will let you know. I never thought of those parasites as useful!

-Jay


----------



## Christian (Feb 3, 2006)

Hi.

Thanks!  

See PM.

Christian


----------



## Rick (Feb 3, 2006)

Never seen it myself and I have collected a lot of ooths from outside.


----------



## Tapos (Feb 3, 2006)

look at Deshawns site, i believe he has had a similiar experience.


----------



## Andrew (Feb 4, 2006)

I hate those freaking wasps. I find parasitized ooths of Iris oratoria and Stagmomantis limbata all the time. :evil:

Thanks,

Andrew


----------



## Christian (Feb 4, 2006)

That's not as bad. Usually there still hatch mantids some time after the wasps: mantids have one generation per Jahr, wasps too. The spring generation has to search for other older oothecae to develop. The fall generation then has "fresh food" :lol: 

Christian


----------

